# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  bolsa y huevo

## shark

Dos cosiñas:

1- estoy buscando rutinas para la bolsa y huevo. 
Alquien sabe en que libros encontrarlas?

2- ¿cuantos "modelos" de bolsa hay?


mmmmmmmm, nada mas.


pd: si , ya miré en el buscador por este tema y no se habla de libros ni de modelos de bolsas.

----------


## quiquem

hola, creo que en tarbell tenes la bolsa y huevo yo no he encontrado mucha variedad me parece que esta todo librado a la imaginación pero solo es mi parecer, yo la bolsa que tengo es el sistema malini.
lo que yo hago es la tradicional desaparicion de huevo y la aparicion dos veces (porque el juego se vuelve monotono rapidamente) con la ayuda de un participante a cual le pongo un sombrero con forma de gallina lo hace una vez el y luego él saca de dentro de la bolsa una docena de huevos que nadie se explica como fueron a parar alli adentro...mientras suena de fonde la gallina turuleca. espero te sirva mi explicación.

----------


## ignoto

Aparte del "Estrellas de la magia" (no me digas que no lo tienes que te doy asín...) tienes el "Rutinas asombrosas" (o algo así, en casa lo miro) de Marvelo.

----------


## BITTOR

En el segundo tomo de magia de cerca de Ganson hay algo sobre la bolsa y el huevo no? Yo no tengo el libro aun pero miralo por si acaso.

----------


## shark

> Aparte del "Estrellas de la magia" (no me digas que no lo tienes que te doy asín...) tienes el "Rutinas asombrosas" (o algo así, en casa lo miro) de Marvelo.



No me des asin , que si que lo tengo....

El rutinas asombrosas no es el de williamson no?

----------


## shark

> En el segundo tomo de magia de cerca de Ganson hay algo sobre la bolsa y el huevo no? Yo no tengo el libro aun pero miralo por si acaso.



Esos dos libros aún no les tengo....estan en mi lista de pendientes... (de libros pendientes)  :twisted:

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

En los ultimos de Marco encontraras dos rutinas

Saludos

----------


## lop1

> En el segundo tomo de magia de cerca de Ganson hay algo sobre la bolsa y el huevo no? Yo no tengo el libro aun pero miralo por si acaso.


Si, si que está (creo recordar que se basa en la de Malini) pero vamos.. sirve con todas. Hay algunos movimientos... está bien

Un Saludo  :D

----------


## Carlos.G

Existen gran cantidad de modelos, depende del propósito y estilo de la rutina que quieras. Yo uso la de Malini . Hay distintas rutinas , muchas .Malini, Tarbell, Miller..el libro de  Ganson ( pero es una rutina combinada , donde termina con el huevo de Steerling) .Hay un libro con muchas ideas con respecto a este clásico ," The best in magic" ,de Bruce Elliott , traducido al castellano. Otro viejo y maravilloso libro donde se dan detalles de la construcción de la bolsa y una rutina (creo que muy buena si está bien presentada) es en "juegos de manos " Prof.Boscar .Ed Gustavo Gili.Barcelona. Espero que disfrutes de este maravilloso juego .  Sigue siendo esplendorosamente mágico.

----------


## ignoto

Tienes "Coktail mágico" de Marko, "Rutinas mágicas" de Michel Marvelo y el "Estrellas de la magia".
Además de chopocientas notas en los cuadernillos del dragón y en "Misdirection".

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Un momento...¿se puede saber dónde está la bolsa y el huevo en Estrellas de la Magia?
Un saludo

----------


## ignoto

Malini

----------


## nick63nick

YO sólo conozco las bolsas de Malini y la de Tarbell, en cuanto a utilización utilizo la de Malini y en rutinas Marko tiene 3 buenas rutinas publicadas, tanto para niños, como para adultos.

Yo la rutina que utilizo es una versión de una de las suyas que hace para niños, en la cual también adapto (si procede) para adultos.

Tampoco suelo hacer más de 3 pases, pues a pesar de que es un juego que sigue gustando mucho y que tiene mucho jugo para sacar de humor, en realidad puede convertirse en aburrido si se abusa de los pases.

Saludos.

----------


## r0ssen

Sigo pensando que es un clásico y un juego buenísimo, pero aun asi, es una pena que no tenga un final claro y definido. Quiero decir que no hay un climax ultimo lo bastante fuerte como para justificar toda la serie de apariciones y desapariciones del huevo. El interes y el misterio - in crescendo - que suscita la rutina, desde mi punto de vista, no se resuelven. ¿Cómo resolveis vosotros este pequeño "problema"?

----------


## magomarti

Yo el ultimo pase le doy el huevo al crio, cuando lo va acoger lo dejo caer al suelo ,asin ven que es de verdad , entonces cuando todo el mundo mira al suelo, meto el la bolsa un kinder sospresa, y le digo que no pasa nada hacemos otro huevo, pero esta vez un poco mas magico ,le saco el kinder y el crio se va mas contento que una lechuga,saludos desde murcia

----------


## nick63nick

No se por que le damos tantas vueltas al juego y efecto en si, solo hay que ver la cantidad de años que se lleva haciendo y lo bien que funciona, los grandes de la magia lo siguen haciendo en sus espectáculos, por algo será.

En cuanto al clímax final, no es un juego que tenga que tener un clímax final por que sí, simplemente lo que no hay que hacer es dar demasiados pases, con 3 es más que suficiente, sacándole todo el jugo que se le puede sacar a un juego tan cómico como este.

Es obvio que si le quieres dar un clímax final, pues se lo puedes dar, pegando como habéis comentado el cambiazo en el último pase y sacar lo que se quiera, pero sigo diciendo que no es estricamente necesario.

Por ejemplo, Tamaríz lo sigue haciendo y no tiene un clímax final como planteais, simplemente tiene una rutina supercómica y divertida, con 3 pases tiene más que suficiente y la hace con adultos.

Sólo tenéis que leer las rutinas que tiene publicadas Marko y sacar vuestras propias conclusiones.

Yo como comenté, uso una de ellas para niños (que también puntualmente hago para mayores, con matices) adaptada obviamente a mi personalidad y manera de actuar.

Saludos

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Por si alguien le puede interesar tambien hay muy buen material en un video Egg Bag, The Greater Magic, con rutoias de Marttin Lewis, Tom Mullica, Billy Mccomb, Charlie Miller ...

Magisaluditos

----------


## Marko

Hola,
Yo presento la Bolsa y el Huevo desde que tengo 17 años... ¡y ahora tengo 55! La leí por primera vez en el libro del Profesor Boscar y aprendí solito a coser a mano para hacérmela.

Como ya se ha dicho, este juego no tiene un clímax... o más bien, sí lo tiene pero es distinto a otros juegos en los cuales hay una sorpresa final explosiva. Como este juego es repetitivo, a menos que uno meta un elemento nuevo, este tipo convencional de clímax es imposible.

Sin embargo, siendo que el juego es un juego de los que yo llamo "de personalidad" el clímax vendrá dado por la habilidad presentativa del mago.

A lo largo de los años he obtenido grandes éxitos con este juego, hasta tal punto que he sido capaz de presentarlo en 10 presentaciones seguidas en el Teatro Jorge Eliécer Gaitán (Bogotá, Colombia) ante 1,600 espectadores y el juego ha lucido tanto como cualquier gran ilusión.

Mi rutina se adapta a las circunstancias. Si estoy ante niños, sale para niños; si estoy ante adultos, ídem. Igual si hay poca gente o mucha... el juego se adapta, o más bien, yo me adapto al público que tengo.

Hay un video donde presento el juego:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=HGHMqp32g_A

Los que hayan leído las rutinas que publiqué en su día reconocerán que es la misma pero adaptada a las circunstancias.

Marko

----------


## nick63nick

Señores........

Cuanta alegría me ha dado ver por estos lares al GRAN MARKO, mago de magos y grandísimo profesional, habiendo trabajado en teatros, tv, etc.

Es un gran honor que magos de esta categoría se dejen caer en un foro como este, pues lo que pueden aportar es impagable.

Uno siente inmenso placer de poder compartir "charlar virtuales" con algunos de los grandes de la magia que están en este foro.

Gracias MARKO por ampliar la "nómina" de magos profesionales que estáis por este foro.

Saludos

----------


## Marko

Hombre, gracias por los comentarios. Para mí es un placer poder compartir mis experiencias y aportar lo que pueda para el engrandecimiento de la magia, cosa que también hace cada uno de los que están en este foro.

Volviendo a La Bolsa y el Huevo y a su clímax (o falta del mismo), analizando un poco más el asunto me he dado cuenta de que al menos la presentación que yo hago es como un cuento. Los cuentos, en su mayoría, no tienen un clímax explosivo. Muchos terminan diciendo simplemente: "Y colorín colorado, este cuento se ha acabado." o sino: "El bello príncipe y la ex-prostituta se casaron y vivieron felices para siempre." Eso es todo.

La Bolsa y el Huevo, me parece a mí, es un juego al estilo de un cuento. En mi presentación yo solamente voy diciendo lo que está ocurriendo. Ya sé que éste es un estilo de charla que ha sido condenado por muchos autores pero viendo mi presentación no es aparente que lo que estoy haciendo es simplemente una exposición de los hechos a medida que van ocurriendo debido a que dicha exposición es amena por los chistes, etc.

Entonces, cuando el juego llega a su final, éste no es explosivo sino más bien el desenlace lógico que espera cualquiera, en otras palabras: "colorín, colorado, este cuento se ha acabado." Una postura del cuerpo y el rostro para transmitir la orden: "¡Aplaudan!" y sanseacabó.

Por eso le digo a mis colegas que hay distintas clases de juegos de magia y a cada uno hay que tratarlo según su estructura sin querer hacerlos todos de la misma manera.

----------


## nadur

Hola !

Hay un libro, que en mi opinion es el tratado mas completo que conozco acerca de la bolsa y el huevo, se trata de “The egg bag book” de John Novak. 
Trae rutinas, construccion de distintos diseños de bolsa, bibliografia, etc. 
Creo que vale la pena tenerlo. Lo recomiendo.

Joel Ray saco un video de este juego, donde incluye varias rutinas y muestra varios tipos de bolsa.

Siempre pense que este juego era para chicos, pero mi opinion cambio en un 100 %, cuando hace varios años, en aquellos programas fabulosos de magia que se pasaban por HBO, y por donde desfilaban los popes mundiales de la magia, aparecio Jeff Hobson, un desconocido para mi en ese momento, con un manejo magistral de este efecto.

El comentario no va tanto por el manejo tecnico, sino por la presentacion. Quien podia pensar que en ese tipo de show entre tantos magos e ilusiones importantes, manipuladores, premios FISM, etc., apareciera un mago con la bolsa y el huevo - pareciera tan simple - que demostro que no es el juego, sino como se lo plantea.

Tambien es cierto y tengo claro, que no todos tenemos la personalidad ni el estilo de Hobson.

Respecto del climax final, en magia infantil creo que no necesariamente es imprescindible un final fuerte para impresionar a los chicos, ya que lo que se busca entre otras cosas, es la participacion.

Saludos

eduardo

----------


## magosasueldo

Yo adquirí recientemente La Bolsa y el Huevo de Jeff Hobson. Actualmente estoy ensayando el juego pues me parece muy bueno. Quizás su precio, en torno a los 180 €, pueda parecer excesivo, pero siempre me encontré con el problema que con la Bolsa Malini el huevo que yo tenía se notaba y me parecía antinatural. Hobson utiliza unos huevos mas ligeros y en su bolsa que tiene dos colores (rojo y negro) destaca mas cuando se da la vuelta a la misma. Si podéis echarle un vistazo a la presentación que él realiza es una pasada, pues durante gran rato el espectador tiene la bolsa en sus manos y no se entera de nada.
Recomendable aunque caro.

----------


## nick63nick

La verdad que bajo mi punto de vista pagar 180€ por "La bolsa y el Huevo", lo considero muy excesivo por mucho que el espectador pueda tener la bolsa en sus manos, ya que es un efecto que si trabajas bien la rutina no tienes por que tener mayores problemas.

Yo uso la bolsa de Mallini, tal cual la venden en tiendamagia, me costó 24€ y me va fenomenal, de hecho hago la rutina con el mismo huevo de madera que viene con la bolsa y que muchos consideran que no es apto para esta rutina, ya que de hecho es mucho mejor trabajar con una cáscara de huevo vacío o con uno de plástico.

En mi caso utilizo y con su permiso, una de las rutinas que MARKO ha publicado en varias ocasiones y que yo adapto tanto para público infantil, como para adulto según las circunstancias y he de decir que funciona de maravilla, muy cómica, la gente se rie mucho y no se enteran para nada del huevo, pues los pases lo dejan bien encubierto.

No obstante, estoy planteándome utilizar la cáscara vacía de huevo, ya que comentándolo con J.Matas prácticamente me convenció por la limpieza que da a los pases y mejorar el efecto.

En serio, no creo que valga la pena gastarse tanto dinero en este efecto, es mejor comprar o fabricarse la bolsa y ensayar bien los pases que forman la rutina.

Saludos.

----------


## magosasueldo

Nick 63 puedes tener razón, pero la verdad es que un regalo de este tipo no lo puedo desaprovechar y me veo en la obligación de realizarlo ante el gran público. como bien dices con la bolsa-huevo de Malini podría valer, aunque estoy intentando inventar una rutina con ambas bolsas.
De todas formas gracias por tu interés.
Feliz Navidad

----------


## magomaili

Hechale un vistazo a los programas portugueses de Luis de Matos hace una de las mejores rutinas que he visto hasta ahora

----------


## pastomagic

Yo tuve la oportuidad de ver al maestro Marko en el Teatro Jorge Eliecer Gaitán durante el Flasoma 2006 y, en mi opinión, gustó mucho más que varios de los magos de la gala (lo digo porque era uno de los juegos más comentados a la salida del espectáculo) Esa versión, para mi, es la mejor.

También vi la versión de Juan Tamariz y me pareció genial.

Lo importante de ambas, es que los magos le pusieron su sello personal a la presentación del juego, lo que lo hace más poderoso.

----------


## Ring

Ignoto, en mi ESTRELLAS DE LA MAGIA no está... ¿es alguna edición especial?

----------


## Salduba

A ver como lo explico...
Vi un video de Paul Daniels realizando el juego.   Se que esta en un video de los que tengo, el problema es que tengo 500 y no me acuerdo en cual esta.
En el video sale de negro, realizando la rutina con dos voluntarios y hace despistarse a uno mientras realiza la rutina.
Se que es parte de un video en el que sale mas gente y durante 3 minutos sale haciendo eso en un bar. Es una actuacion, no explica nada...
Resulta que compre el juego y queria ver la actuacion y no me acuerdo que video es.

Si alguien se acuerda....

gracias

----------


## Salduba

Ya lo he encontrado, esta en el video: World's Greatest Magic - Close Up Magic

saludos

----------

